
How many times will the shoelace story be submitted? - ColinWright
Over the past day or so I&#x27;ve seen this story submitted many, many times.  Mods - I know that some great stories slip through the net, so you now allow resubmission under some limited circumstances, but please can we have some way of correlating associated stories?<p>There are several other examples of this as well.  I know that automatically identifying related stories is hard, but your audience can do it if you provide them with a simple interface.<p>This is a great story, but maybe we don&#x27;t need 10 (and counting) submissions.
======
ColinWright
For reference:

    
    
        Shoe-string theory: Science shows why shoelaces come untied
        http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11980.html
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093739
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
    
        The physics of shoelaces becoming untied
        https://phys.org/news/2017-04-shoe-string-theory-science-shoelaces-untied.html
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14094032
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 13
    
    
        Shoe-string theory: Science shows why shoelaces come untied
        http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/04/11/shoe-string-theory-science-shows-why-shoelaces-come-untied/
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14095839
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
    
        Mystery of why shoelaces come undone unravelled by science
        http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-39573642
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14098725
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
    
        The roles of impact and inertia in the failure of a shoelace knot
        http://rspa.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/473/2200/20160770
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14100199
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 2
    
    
        The Knotty Science of Shoelaces
        https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/shortcuts/2017/apr/12/string-theory-the-knotty-science-of-shoelaces
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14102323
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
    
        Why do shoelaces untie themselves? This team may have the answer
        http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/04/why-do-shoelaces-untie-themselves-team-may-have-answer
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14102780
        2017-04-12 Comments: 0, points: 2
    
    
        How shoelaces come undone
        http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21720610-three-californian-engineers-have-found-out-answer-knotty-problem-how
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14104866
        2017-04-13 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
    
        Unraveling Why Shoelace Knots Fail
        https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/unraveling-why-shoelace-knots-fail1/
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14105410
        2017-04-13 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
    
        Unravelling why shoelace knots fail
        https://www.nature.com/news/unravelling-why-shoelace-knots-fail-1.21815
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14105461
        2017-04-13 Comments: 0, points: 1

~~~
brudgers
Curious which one you think is the best of breed.

------
LordWinstanley
You must be new here!

If [like I do], you browse HN by the "new" section, you'll see this time after
time after time after time...

I don't know what's to be done about it. HN don't seem to care and it seems
like a huge number of visitors to the site just can't be bothered spending a
few seconds to check whether or not a story has already been submitted, before
adding their own noise to the signal.

From the website management point of view one difficulty is that; on the
intarwebs in general, the vast majority of these stories originate from a
single news agency or press release and are then mirrored across countless
other 'news' sites. So, in effect the problem increases exponentially: one
story source is republished across 20 different websites and then each of
those 20 website articles is submitted to HN by 20 different people.

~~~
ColinWright
> _You must be new here!_

I'm trying to work out if you're being serious.

    
    
        user:    ColinWright
        created: 2676 days ago
        karma:   83694
    

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)
we have:

    
    
        1.	tptacek
        2.	jacquesm
        3.	patio11
        4.	ColinWright
        5.	danso
    

So no, I'm not new here.

And yes, I'm aware of the problems you cite, and I'm explicitly suggesting a
measure that could be taken to help fix what I see, and you acknowledge, is an
irritation.

